# Small Game, Waterfowl, Etc. Skinner



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I just finished drawing up the one I have mounted on my shed. It fits Squirrel, Rabbit, ****, Duck, Goose, or Turkey. Bend it at the points indicated so when you mount it there is clearance for the game.

Click on the pic. Then click on the pic that opens. Then + size the pic that opens and you can then save or print the drawing.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I printed it out and plan on making a couple, if I am correct you really only need the center section, correct? I am not sure how the top and bottom sections would mount? I must be it you plan on a permanent mount is my guess. I am going to just make the center section with holes in the top for mounting as in the original photo. Thanks for going to the trouble.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You are correct. If you only make the center section and add holes to it, you can hang it by a cord.

It is my drawing after seeing this item for sale. A friend made a wooden plate to mount it on to fit the hold down slot of a pick up truck like one he saw of another product. 

For those that would like to just buy one, it is called the HUNTER"S HELPER. The site I saw it on is here. http://www.huntershelper.com/tools.shtml

The one in the truck picture is this product. http://www.huntsmart.com/Metal-Easy-Hang-Game-Skinner-Gambrels


----------

